# Spanish Lotteries



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A friend of mine was kind enough to research this and I hope you will find it interesting. Please remember though ONLY to stake what you can comfortably afford to lose. 

LOTTERIES

This FAQ explains the different lotteries available in Spain, how and where to buy tickets, and what the prizes are. Owing to the large number of lotteries and scratchcards, may I offer this piece of advice:-

Not wishing to state the obvious, but before parting with your hard earned cash, please ensure that you are buying the correct ticket, on the correct day, at the correct price.

ONCE:- Sold by street sellers and kiosks, and is effectively a charity helping the blind, as are all ONCE lotteries and scratch cards. This lottery is available everyday at various prices:- Monday to Thursday 1.5euro; Friday 2.5euro; Saturday 1euro; Sunday 2euro. When you buy a ticket, it will have a 5 figure number. Very occasionally ONCE will sell tickets at a far greater price, say 6euro, on special fiesta days, with a significant increase in the value of the prize. These lotteries will be advertised in the Spanish media and in the kiosks. Say the winning number is 12345, if you have the last 5, you win your money back (generally you buy another ticket, but you can have the money); if you have the last 45, you win a bit more; if you have the last 345, even more etc etc. When you buy a ticket you're actually buying a 'decimo', so the prize you get is a tenth of that shown. It is rare for anyone to buy a complete sheet of ten tickets, but you can do this. Normally the tickets are only available on the day of the lottery, however, sometimes the weekend tickets are available earlier, so check the date of the ticket you're buying.

7/39:- Sold by street sellers and kiosks. There is at the moment no coupon to complete. The object of this lottery is to correctly select 7 numbers drawn from numbers 1 to 39. You have to approach the ONCE agent and ask for 7/39, in Spanish. It may be better to write the selected numbers down first. The ONCE agent will be unable to read these numbers, so state slowly and clearly in Spanish, the selected numbers, giving the agent time to record the numbers. Each entry costs 1 euro, and you can have up to 8 selections per ticket, which will be electronically printed and handed to you. Or, you can ask for a "lucky dip", apuestas automatica, or numeros de machina. There are 2 lotteries, one for Thursday and one for Sunday. There are fixed monetary prizes for correctly selecting 3 or 4 numbers. The prize money for 5, 6, or 7 numbers being correctly selected is determined by the amount of money taken for that day. Each ticket is automatically given a "reintegro", a money back number if that number is selected. If the main prize isn't won, there will be a rollover, or "bote", at a time of ONCE's choosing. You can have your selection for both days, this will cost 2 euro each selection. Return your ticket to any ONCE agent for checking. Claim within 30 days. Minor prizes can be claimed from the ONCE agent, major prizes from ONCE or via a bank. The printed ticket can be copied electronically by the ONCE agent for either Thursday or Sunday or both, if you wish to retain your numbers. Coupons are available for multiple entries but they are expensive, e.g. 10 selections costs 120 euro. At the moment there is some confusion amongst the sellers. In one case the seller wouldn't, couldn't, or didn't know how to give me a multiple entry, but another seller did so.


EL RASCA DE LA ONCE:- This is an ONCE scratchcard, sold for 50centimos, from street corner sellers, and kiosks. The seller will have something like a metal washer, tied with a piece of string to a small wooden board. Use this if you wish to scratch the card, or you can take it away and check it at your convenience. At the moment, the card is mainly bright red, with green and yellow logos, and pictures of coins. The coins is the place to scratch. This will reveal either "gracias", which means you haven't won!! Or it will reveal various winning amounts, from 50centimos to 3000euro. Up to 200euro can be claimed from the seller, higher prizes are claimed from ONCE offices. You can claim your prize in cash, however small amounts would normally be exchanged for another chance to win. The cards are not dated, however, when the design changes, i.e. when that series has sold out, you have just 60 days to claim your prize. 

El 7 de la Suerte:- This is another ONCE scratchcard. The tickets cost 50centimos from street corner sellers and kiosks. At the moment the colour is mainly orange, with some yellow and green writing. But this design will change when the series is sold out. On the bottom half of the ticket are 5 orange "swirls". These are to be scratched off using a coin or similar. The scratching will reveal numbers. If amongst these numbers, there isn't a 7, the ticket has won nothing at all. If a 7 is discovered, you then scratch the word "premio", situated at centre right. This will show how much you have won. It will be from 50centimos to 3000euro. This top prize has to be claimed from ONCE via your bank. Other amounts will be paid by any ONCE seller.

Tres Seis de la ONCE:- This is another scratchcard from ONCE. The tickets cost 1euro from street corner sellers and kiosks. At the moment the colour is mainly blue, with yellow writing. This design will change when the series is sold out. The right half of the ticket has 6 "balls". These are to be scratched off using a coin or similar. The scratching will reveal monetary amounts from 1euro to 10,000euro. If you reveal 3 identical amounts, you win that amount. Claim as above scratchcards.

El Trebol:- This is another scratchcard from ONCE. The tickets cost 50cents from street corner sellers and kiosks. At the moment the colour is mainly green with a rainbow effect across the card, with a green four leaf clover. Take a coin or similar and scratch the surface of the top two 'leaves' of the 4 leaf clover. You will uncover 4 amounts of money, if 2 of these numbers are the same, you win that amount. The amount to be won will be between 50 cents and 3000euro. Claim as above scratchcards.

Super 7 de la Suerte:- This is another scratchcard from ONCE. The ticket costs 1euro from street corner sellers and kiosks. At the moment the colour is mainly light green/yellow. On the right half are 9 mainly yellow circles with green centres, all linked by straight lines. Take a coin or similar and scratch the surface of these circles. If you discover a linked line of three 7's, vertical, horizontal, or diagonal, scartch the word "premio" on the left half of the ticket to reveal your prize. The amount won will be between 1euro and 10,000euro. Claim as other scratchcards. 

Feliz Navidad:- This is another scratchcard from ONCE. The tickets cost 3euro from street corner sellers and kiosks. The ticket is multi-coloured, typically festive. The ticket will only be available over the Christmas period, and will end on 20th January. The ticket shows on the right side a "pile" of 3 presents. On the left side are 3 stars. Below that are 3 "baubles". That is 3 separate games.Scratch these stars, presents and baubles with a coin or similar, and if you reveal 3 monetary amounts in each game all the same, you win that amount. In all 3 games you can win 3euro to 50,000euro. Or if the word "sueldo" appears 3 times in one game, you win 1000euro per month for 5 years.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

BONOCUPON:- is a larger ONCE ticket bearing one number (say 12345) and is valid for one week, i.e. Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Sunday. This ticket costs 10.50euro, and is only available before the first date stated on the ticket.


EL COMBO:- THIS LOTTERY HAS BEEN CANCELLED. THIS PARAGRAPH WILL BE DELETED AT A FUTURE UPDATE, JUST IN CASE IT'S REINSTATED....................................................

Available from ONCE outlets, costs 1euro, and is drawn on Saturday. The pre-printed, brightly coloured tickets will have a 6 circle pyramid. i.e. one circle (reintegro) on top of two circles (doble) on top of three circles (triple). To the right of this pyramid is another circle (combola). All the pyramid circles will bear a number between 0 and 9, and each number can, but not always, be repeated. The 'combola' number will be between 0 and 11. The El Combo numbers can also be chosen. Before doing so, it is best to decide which numbers you want, and in which order, except the 'combola', and then learn them in Spanish. Approach the seller or kiosk, and explain you want to choose your numbers, in Spanish, and then be patient, because the seller will be visually impaired, and has to operate a small machine. Having chosen your numbers, the machine will automatically choose the 'combola' number, and an El Combo ticket will be printed. You can also ask for a 'lucky dip', or numbers from the machine. There are 8 winning categories:- 'reintegro'; 'reintegro' plus 'combola'; 'doble'; 'doble' plus 'combola'; 'triple'; 'triple' plus 'combola'; all the numbers (pleno); 'pleno' plus 'combola'. There is only one prize per ticket, the highest. Check results on ONCE website, Spanish newspapers, or the seller. Please note, curiously, some of the kiosks do not have the machine for printing a selected El Combo ticket, yet the street sellers do have. Claim within 30 days. If not won, there is a rollover each Saturday until won.



BONO LOTO:- Sold in lottery offices everywhere, bearing blue and white signs stating Loterias y Apuestas Del Estado. This lottery is on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday. Look in the office for form number 324 or 333. Number 324 is for consecutive 4, 3, or 2 days of that week. Number 333 is for any day, but only on the day you buy your ticket. Each form has 8 sections of 49 numbers, choose your lucky 6 numbers in each of as many sections as you wish, putting a cross on your chosen numbers. The cost is 50cents per section per day, minimum 2 sections per day. Your ticket when processed will show an extra number called the 'reintegro'. This number will be between 0 and 9, and when drawn out at the end of the lottery draw, if yours matches you get your money back for that ticket. You win when you have 3, 4, 5, 5 + 'complementario' (the 7th number drawn during the lottery), and 6 numbers matching the winning numbers drawn. If no one wins with 6 numbers, there is a rollover to the next and subsequent days, until it's won.


LA PRIMITIVA:- Sold in Lottery offices as above re' Bono Loto. This lottery is on Thursday and Saturday. Look in the office for form numbers 117 or 126. Form 117 is for both days, between Monday and Thursday. Form 126 is for either day, but you can only buy Thursday ticket Monday to Thursday, and the Saturday ticket can only be bought on Friday and Saturday. Complete the form the same way as above (Bono Loto). The cost is 1euro per section per day. To win you have to match the numbers drawn as in Bono Loto above. 'Reintegro' and 'complementario' numbers apply also. If no one wins the first prize, there isn't a rollover, but approximately once a month, prize monies not won are added together to give a large winning total. If this rollover isn't won, it's added to the next rollover approximately one month later.

EL GORDO DE LA PRIMITIVA:- Sold in the same lottery offices as Bono Loto, and La Primitiva. This is a Saturday or Sunday lottery and costs 1.50euro. Look in office for form 414. The form will have 6 sections of 54 numbers, select and mark with a cross 5 numbers in as many sections as you require. Then select and mark with a cross, 1 number from the small section showing numbers 0 - 9, this is the 'reintegro'. There is a minimum prize of 5million euro. If main prize isn't won, there is rollover to the next and subsequent Sundays until it is won.


EURO LOTTERY:- This lottery was a joint venture between United Kingdom, France, and Spain. Several other EU countries have now joined, and the tickets are more readily available. At the Lottery Office, ask for the Euro Millones form, or take the multi-coloured form if displayed. Each form has 5 sections of 50 numbers, each section with another box with 9 numbers. Select, and mark with a cross, 5 numbers in as many sections as you wish, then select, and mark with a cross, 2 numbers in the accompanying box. The cost is 2 euro per section, 10 euro per form. Hand over the form for electronic processing, both forms will be returned to you. You can complete as many forms as you wish. There are 12 winning combinations. If you buy a winning ticket in Spain, despite it being a Euro Lottery, you can ONLY collect your winnings in Spain. If the jackpot isn't won, there is a rollover to the following week or weeks. Claim within 3 months.


NATIONAL LOTTERY:- Sold in most lottery offices, but not all. This is run on Thursday and Saturday. The Thursday ticket costs 3euro, the Saturday ticket costs between 6 and 22euro, with a corresponding increase in prize money. (The Christmas El Gordo, and New Year El Niño are part of this lottery) The Tickets will have a 5 figure number (similar to ONCE), and you win similar to That described re' ONCE. Plus, there are extra draws of 2, 3, and 4 numbers, and you can also win if your ticket is in the same '100' as the winning ticket. If you buy these tickets from a man in the street or bar, or you buy from a bar which has purchased a full ticket, you will have to pay about 10% above face value. This is perfectly legal and normal, the tickets have probably come from a different town in which you're in. As with ONCE, you are buying a 'decimo', so the prize is a tenth of what is shown. You can buy a complete sheet of ten tickets, but it is uncommon.


LA QUINIELA:- This is the Spanish football pools. Available from most lottery offices, select blue form, Number 261. There will be a list of 14 Primera League football matches. Alongside this list there are several columns in groups of 3 'pronosticos' or result forecasts:- 1 is home win; X is draw; 2 is away win. Select the result of each match by marking a cross in either 1, X, or 2 columns. You can complete 8 groups of columns on each form. At the bottom of the form is a 15th match where you have to mark your forecast. This 15th match applies to the whole form, irrespective of how many columns are completed. Cost 50cents per group of 3 columns. Hand over the completed form for electronic processing, both parts being returned to you. The football matches are normally played on Sunday, with occasional Saturday or Monday matches. If a match is cancelled, a notice will appear in Lottery Office windows also showing the substitute match. If a match is cancelled after you have made your selection, the result you selected will be for the substituted match. Therefore, some weeks the form need not be checked for winnings until Tuesday. Check the results by internet, Spanish newspapers and Some foreign language newspapers, but the only official confirmation of results is the lottery office. To win you have to correctly forecast the result of 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 matches. The first, or special prize, is given for selecting the first 14 results correct, plus the 15th match. The 15th result ONLY applies if the other 14 are selected correctly. If you wish, despite the football matches being listed on the dated form every week, and the matches are different every week, you can use the same form every week, if you don't want to rewrite the combination of forecasts. There are facilities on the form for multiple forecasts, but this may be complicated and is expensive. If the main prize is not won, it is rolled over to the following week. La Quiniela is only available during the Spanish football season, (not like UK where Australian games are used in summer). You can ask for a lucky dip, but there is a 2 column minimum entry, 1 euro.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

EL QUINIGOL:- Another version of the Spanish football pools. Available from most lottery offices, select yellow and green form, Number 720. There will be a list of 6 football matches. Generally these will be Spanish league teams, however other foreign leagues, including International matches, have been and may be used. Alongside these matches are 6 columns, pronosticos (forecast or selection), each containing 2 separate lines of 4 columns. The lines coincide with a team. The lines state 0, 1, 2, and M. You have to decide how many goals that team is going to score, 0, 1, 2, or M, which means, more than 2. In other words you are trying to forecast the score and result of a match between the teams shown. Put a cross in your selected score. Cost, 1euro per large column. Hand over the completed form for electronic processing, both forms will be returned to you. It is not available as a "lucky dip". The football matches are normally played on Sunday, with occasional Saturday and Monday matches. If a match is cancelled a notice will appear in Lottery Office windows also showing the substitute match. If a match is cancelled after you have made your selection the result you selected will be for the substitute match. Therefore, some weeks the form need not be checked for winnings until Tuesday. Check the results by internet, Spanish newspapers and some foreign language newspapers, but the only official confirmation of results is the lottery office. To win you have to correctly forecast the results of 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6 matches. If the main prize, i.e. 6 correct results, is not won, the prize is carried forward to the next week. There are facilities on the form for multiple forecasts, but this is complicated and expensive. 

QUINTUPLE PLUS:- This is not a lottery. It is a game, the result of which is determined by the results of a real horse race meeting in one of 5 racecourses in Spain and the Canary Islands. Obtain the forms from most lottery offices, it is mainly white, headed with blue and green, and is numbered 630. PLEASE NOTE, the numbers and colours of this form are remarkably similar to below form for Lototurf. There are several columns on this form. One column is headed 'Carreras'. There are 5 carreras (races), the fifth one has two sections, 'primero' (first) and 'segundo' (second). The next column is headed 'Caballos pronosticados' (jockey selection). This column has 20 numbered boxes alongside each section of the first column. The object of this game is to select the number, the jockey (caballos), which will win the race (carreras). In the case of the fifth race (carreras) you have to select the winner (primero), and the second (segundo) place in the race. You can do this either by studying the racecard from the Spanish newspapers, and making the selections on previous race form of the horse and jockey, or select the numbers at random. Mark a cross in your selected squares. When you produce your ticket for electronic processing, if a horse/jockey has been withdrawn, the machine will reject the selection. Therefore make another selection. After your ticket has been electronically processed, if a selected horse/jockey is withdrawn, your selection is automatically moved to the horse/jockey number immediately before it:- i.e. you select horse/jockey number 15, it is withdrawn, your new selection is number 14; if you select horse/jockey number 1, your new selection is number 20.If one or more races (carreras) are cancelled, the 'winner/s' will be selected by the lottery organization, by way of a random selection of numbered balls, as in other lotteries. You cannot have a "lucky dip" on this game. The form can only be used in the lottery office from Wednesday each week, the races are on Sunday. The cost is 1euro. Hand the form over for electronic processing, both forms will be returned to you. The result can be checked as other lotteries, but the only official check is the lottery office. To win you have to correctly forecast, 3, 4, 5, or 5 plus second place. If the main prize, i.e. 5 plus second place, is not won, the prize is carried forward to the next week. There are facilities on the form for multiple forecasts, but this is complicated and expensive.




LOTOTURF:- This is a game, a combination of a random lottery selection, and the result of a real horse race, held at one of 5 racecourses in Spain and the Canary Islands. Obtain the form from most lottery offices, it is mainly white, headed with blue and green, and is numbered 603. PLEASE NOTE, the colours and numbers of this form are remarkably similar to above form for Quintuple Plus. Each form has 6 columns (apuestas), each of which bears the numbers 1 to 24. Select and mark with a cross, 6 numbers. At the bottom of each "apuestas" column is another box, shown as caballos (jockeys), each box containing numbers 1 to 12. Select and mark with a cross, 1 number. The first 6 numbers selected can be selected at random. The single number of 12 selected, you are attempting to select the winning jockey of a horse race selected by the lottery organization. You either select this number at random, or by studying the previous race form of the horse and jockey. To win you have to select the correct numbers, to match those randomly selected by the lottery organization, and the winning jockey of 4th horse race of the race meeting. The winning combinations are:- 3 numbers from the first column; 3 numbers from the first column and the winning jockey; 4 numbers; 4 numbers plus winner; 5 numbers; 5 numbers plus winner; 6 numbers; 6 numbers plus winner. A reintegro (money back) number 0 - 9, will be selected, one number per form. The cost is 1 euro per column. Hand over the form for electronic processing, both forms will be returned to you. When you produce your ticket for electronic processing, if a horse/jockey has been withdrawn, the machine will reject the selection. Therefore make another selection. After your ticket has been electronically processed, if a selected horse/jockey is withdrawn, your selection is automatically moved to the horse/jockey number immediately before:- i.e. you select horse/jockey number 15, it is withdrawn, your new selection is number 14; if you select horse/jockey number 1, your new selection is number 20. You can use up to the 6 columns on the form. You can have a "lucky dip". The lottery office will accept the forms from Monday of that week, with the result available after the horse race on Sunday. The result can be checked as other lotteries, but the only official check is the lottery office. If the main prize, 6 numbers plus winner, is not won, the prize money is carried forward to the next week. There are facilities on this form for multiple entries, but this is complicated and expensive.


OID:- This lottery is not available everywhere. It is a relatively small lottery, and is a charity based one benefiting the disabled, and only mentioned here because of it's similarity in design and appearance to the ONCE lottery. The tickets are available from street sellers and a few kiosks. The tickets cost 1euro Monday to Saturday, and 1.5euro on Sunday. The winning numbers are those drawn by the ONCE organization. The winning combinations are the same as the ONCE lottery, but although the price of the ticket is similar to ONCE, the prizes are much lower.


PEÑAS:- Peñas, means club, association, syndicate or similar. A lottery office (usually) but not all, will purchase several combinations of Bono Loto, La Primitiva, El Gordo La Primitiva, La Quiniela, El Quinigol, Lototurf, or Quintuple Plus, spending sometimes several hundred euro on each or any of the above, as a syndicate or 'peña'. There will only be one 'reintegro' for each syndicate. Some lottery office syndicates will form associations with other lottery offices, and/or produce tickets which will cover several lotteries.The lottery office will then print their own tickets of different colours, bearing the 'peñas' selections and sell them for 3 to 6 euro (may be more or less). On the ticket will be a breakdown for the chances of winning, which will seem quite high. However also look at the number of your ticket, and how many members there are of the syndicate. Any prize will have to be shared out amongst everybody, (may be hundreds) i.e. if the syndicate wins first prize, there may be a reasonable payout.


EL GORDO (extras):- As Christmas approaches, the large El Gordo lottery, part of the Spanish lottery system, will be on sale as described previously. A regular feature of this is, that a bar, shop, market stall, garage, charity, sports club, or anywhere will purchase a complete set of tickets, and then will have printed another type of ticket bearing an identical number to the El Gordo ticket. This new ticket will carry information regarding the organisation which purchased the El Gordo ticket, and the cost (if any, it may be free) to take part. Subsequently treat it as a 'peña' (syndicate) and any prize will be shared accordingly. It is probable that you will not know how many tickets have been distributed. Any extra money raised from the sale of these tickets will go towards the organisation selling them.

The forms used for the Bono Loto, La Primitiva, El Gordo La Primitiva, La Quiniela, El Quinigol, Lototurf, Quintuple Plus, and Euro Millones can be used repeatedly if you use the same numbers week after week, but when they get 'dog-eared' they will not work in the machine, and will need to be re-written.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Notes:- Check for results on Spanish TV news programmes, in national and local newspapers and magazines, and internet:- Loterias.com Portada de entrada a la web de la ONCE Inicio BUT, the only official results are in the offices. ALWAYS take your tickets to be officially checked. Every lottery player has a story of winning more or less than expected. Lottery tickets can be checked anywhere, and the winnings can be claimed anywhere in Spain, including the Canary Islands. For example, we have bought tickets in Tenerife and had them checked in Torrevieja, and vice versa.

You can now check the results of Loteria Nacional, La Primitiva, Bono Loto, El Gordo La Primitiva, and Eurmilliones, online via the internet, by entering the numbers you have chosen and purchased, and selecting the correct date of lottery. A little knowledge of Spanish is required, at the moment. But, as above, still take your tickets to the office for checking.




When you take your lottery ticket to the Lottery Office for checking, your ticket will be checked electronically by machine. The machine will either say "No premiado" which means you haven't won, or "Premio" with an amount alongside stating your winning amount. If your ticket hasn't won it will be returned to you for disposal by yourself. Winning tickets are retained.




It is strongly advised that if and when you start buying any of the lottery tickets, you always put them in the same safe place, so there is no need to go searching for the 'lost' tickets. Lottery prizes are sometimes not claimed in Spain just as in UK. Major prizes, and presumably the smaller prizes are not claimed, either because the tickets have been lost, damaged, incorrectly checked, or forgotten about, exactly the same as occurs in UK.




The maximum winnings paid by offices is 600euro. Larger amounts: - take your winning ticket to your bank, they will copy it and sign it's receipt, and keep the original. They will contact the relevant lottery office, and when the winnings are confirmed, monies will be paid into your bank account (this works, I've done it!!!) You normally have 90 days to claim your winnings.




No tax of any description is payable on the winnings, however, you may have to pay tax on any interest earned, but this is between you, your accountant and the tax office.




None of the above lotteries request any personal details such as name and address. So, if you get letters stating that you have won a Spanish lottery, it is false, bin it.




Occasionally beggars etc will try to sell you Bono Loto and La Primitiva tickets already completed, at a small mark up. It's up to you whether you buy, but check dates first.




Lucky dip: - for Bono Loto, La Primitiva, El Gordo La Primitiva, and Euro Millones, La Quiniela, Lototurf, ask for (whatever number) apuestas automaticas, or numeros de machina.




National lotteries, Thursday or Saturday: - you can ask for a specific number to be ordered and retained for long term customers of the lottery office.




Bono Loto, La Primitiva, El Gordo La Primitiva, El Quinigol, Lototurf, Quintuple Plus, and Euro Millones:- you can also buy a multiple ticket, i.e. you can cross off as many numbers as you are allowed on one form, but it can cost a fortune, and is a bit complicated. Also, you can purchase tickets for periods of up to12 months, this will obviously be expensive, but it ensures you don't forget to do the lottery each week.

This FAQ has been prepared by, and is copyright of, Mr Terry Harris <[email protected]> to whom all errors and omissions should be reported.

Version History. 

First Version - September 2003 

Twelth version - April 2009


----------

